# Coughing up yellow lumps!!



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Can anyone tell me what they think this is?? or does anyone else cough up little hard lumps of yellow smelly stuff!!!!???normally this happens when I wake up and its horrid!anyone know what this could be please???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be hardened mucus that got dried out during the night.Could be stuff coming off your tonsils.Has this been going on long? Have you had a recent cold/flu/sinus infection? It's probably worth at least a call to the doctor to see if they think you need to be seen (talk to the nurse on duty is a good way to determine that)K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Could be hardened mucus that got dried out during the night.Could be stuff coming off your tonsils.Has this been going on long? Have you had a recent cold/flu/sinus infection? It's probably worth at least a call to the doctor to see if they think you need to be seen (talk to the nurse on duty is a good way to determine that)K.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I recently had a bad case of sinus infection and I coughed up almost solid green and dark yellow clumps of stuff. I had to have antibiotics for over a week and it finally cleared up. If it continues I'd go to doctor.


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I recently had a bad case of sinus infection and I coughed up almost solid green and dark yellow clumps of stuff. I had to have antibiotics for over a week and it finally cleared up. If it continues I'd go to doctor.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

VL:1. do you smoke?2. had a cold or flu recently3. (ditto) do you have "sinus problems" drainage etc?4. do you take any medication?5. is it cold where you are and you have the heat on a lot lately?6. does this happen all the time or did it just start and if so how long ago?7. do you have a habit of inhaling or talking alot while eating corn, or saffron rice?CU tomorrowMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

VL:1. do you smoke?2. had a cold or flu recently3. (ditto) do you have "sinus problems" drainage etc?4. do you take any medication?5. is it cold where you are and you have the heat on a lot lately?6. does this happen all the time or did it just start and if so how long ago?7. do you have a habit of inhaling or talking alot while eating corn, or saffron rice?CU tomorrowMNL


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks for all replies.Ive noticed it happen once or twice before, but this week its been the last three mornings. Yes, actually, I have had swollen glands and a little stuffed nose so maybe this is all it is. Mucus that is solidifying and drying out when i sleep.Ive been taking Lansoprosole recently too.


----------



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Thanks for all replies.Ive noticed it happen once or twice before, but this week its been the last three mornings. Yes, actually, I have had swollen glands and a little stuffed nose so maybe this is all it is. Mucus that is solidifying and drying out when i sleep.Ive been taking Lansoprosole recently too.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Sounds like an infection which warrants a visit to the doctor. Yellow mucus generally means there is an infection. At least in non-smokers it does...not sure if tar and stuff can make yellow mucus for smokers.It could be drainage from your sinuses, or the infection could be in your lungs. Either way, definitely see a dr, especially if you are coughing up yellow stuff not just in the mornings.Drinking a ridiculous amount of water will help those mucus clumps be less dry. And getting in a hot shower soon after waking can help the morning coughing be much less painful.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Sounds like an infection which warrants a visit to the doctor. Yellow mucus generally means there is an infection. At least in non-smokers it does...not sure if tar and stuff can make yellow mucus for smokers.It could be drainage from your sinuses, or the infection could be in your lungs. Either way, definitely see a dr, especially if you are coughing up yellow stuff not just in the mornings.Drinking a ridiculous amount of water will help those mucus clumps be less dry. And getting in a hot shower soon after waking can help the morning coughing be much less painful.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

VL:thanks for the info...Also does sound like the possibility of minor infection. on the other hand dried out mucous from the upper and mid respiratory tract will often be yellow due to the nature of the various cells and susbtances contained within the normal mucous. Now green or red is a more, uh worrisome color.The suggestions about humidifcation are good ones as they are the basis for my questions about being on-the-heater alot.The greater the gradient between the humidity in the air you inhale and the maximum absolute humidity at body temperature (which the respiratory tract must accomplish before the air reaches the distal airways: 44 mg/l) must be extracted from the body via the mucosa and the mucous lies atop the mucosa. that can amount to a lot of water ina day opr night that is evaporated by the respiratory tract, and only part of it is recovered on exhalation.So if you see the doc and are pronounced clean of infection, get more humidity into your environment. The shower, or a bowel of hot water with a little lemon plus a towel to throw over your head and the bowl makes a great short term humidifier, but as soon as you are out of either the same problem remains: humidity deficit and musosal drying.A cheap evaporative humidifier or two placed in strategic locations like your bedroom can help releive the problem. I discourage the impeller types, or jet or ultrasonic nebulizers, as they are infection generators when used in the home as they are rarely maintained properly and generate nice particles for bacteria to ride on.Phone...Gotta goMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

VL:thanks for the info...Also does sound like the possibility of minor infection. on the other hand dried out mucous from the upper and mid respiratory tract will often be yellow due to the nature of the various cells and susbtances contained within the normal mucous. Now green or red is a more, uh worrisome color.The suggestions about humidifcation are good ones as they are the basis for my questions about being on-the-heater alot.The greater the gradient between the humidity in the air you inhale and the maximum absolute humidity at body temperature (which the respiratory tract must accomplish before the air reaches the distal airways: 44 mg/l) must be extracted from the body via the mucosa and the mucous lies atop the mucosa. that can amount to a lot of water ina day opr night that is evaporated by the respiratory tract, and only part of it is recovered on exhalation.So if you see the doc and are pronounced clean of infection, get more humidity into your environment. The shower, or a bowel of hot water with a little lemon plus a towel to throw over your head and the bowl makes a great short term humidifier, but as soon as you are out of either the same problem remains: humidity deficit and musosal drying.A cheap evaporative humidifier or two placed in strategic locations like your bedroom can help releive the problem. I discourage the impeller types, or jet or ultrasonic nebulizers, as they are infection generators when used in the home as they are rarely maintained properly and generate nice particles for bacteria to ride on.Phone...Gotta goMNL


----------

